# File Converter



## Denny (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi all,
I am setting up a new ACH file for direct deposit. We are using QuickBooks Premier 2002. Once I create the Excel file I need to convert it to NACHA. I have searched the internet but have found nothing. Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks,
Denny


----------



## santeria (Dec 23, 2003)

Most of the file converters such  as :

http://www.softinterface.com/Convert-File-Programs/Convert-File-Program.HTM

Are pay for use items.
Even using a trial version can be a royal pain.

If I had more info on what you are converting, I might be able to get something useful.
Most of the handy converter programs are on obscure sites, and are either free or minimal cost, but if its mission critical sort of conversion, you are almost certainly going to have to pay either for a program or for a service which converts files.


----------



## Denny (Dec 23, 2003)

I don't mind paying for a program if it will do the job. What we are working on is payroll. The file is comming from QuickBooks into Excel. I need to then convert it to the NACHA format so the banks ACH program can read it. 
I am going to check the link you supplied to see if anything is there.

Thank for the reply
Denny


----------



## santeria (Dec 23, 2003)

I used to use a file conversion program which could convert almost any file from one format to another ( Within reason), even with the ability to take files from a MAC formatted disk.
If that program is still around, it would be one of the best I know of.

But, right now, I cannot recall it.

Okay, this is the file Conversion program I used to use

http://www.dataviz.com/products/conversionsplus/index.html

It says for MAC to PC, but I used it mainly for PC to PC conversions... it *might* cater to what you want.


----------

